# 260 rem ??????????



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

my father asked me what caliber i think he should get for speed goats up to mulie.... our collection already the big names ..(243 270 308 ) he does not reload... anyone have some input on the 260 rem .... i like the caliber but also like the 257 7mm-08... i would like to say away from the hard kickers cause he is on the wrong side of 50years and hard kickers keep him from shooting accuately.. it also need to be manufactured in a light weight rifle( remington model seven or kimber montana) any other direction you have inmind whould be awesome


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I love my 7mm-08 no recoil great shooter


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

rlzman68 said:


> I love my 7mm-08 no recoil great shooter


I got to see that gun.  My program says that with any of the bullets it has recoil. Around 15 ft/lb as a matter of fact. The 260 and 25-06 are around 13 lb and the 243 ranges from 10 to 12 depending on the bullet your shooting.

I don't have a 260, but my son has had a couple. Checking the ballistics not many calibers can compete with the ballistic coefficient of the 260. It starts out looking kind of anemic at the muzzle, but at 400 yards it's right up in there with the 270.

Look at some ballistic tables. As slow as it is it only strikes about an inch lower at 400 yards than a 25-06. .264 is a greatly overlooked caliber.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a Rem Model 7 in 260. It has done nicely on whitetail and I am confident it would do well on mulies as well. I only have two complaints about it.

1. The velocity is not what I was hoping for. I blame the short barrel of the Model 7. I have since, re-chronographed the loads and found the velocity to be a lot better than I originally measured, and am not nearly as dis-satisfied as I was.

2. The accuracy is not very good. My best groups on any load have been about 1 1/4- 1 1/2 inches.

Otherwise, I think it would do a nice job for what you are looking for. My son doesn't like to shoot anything else. He find the recoil just right for him. He is now 14.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Nothing wrong with 1.25 to 1.5 inch groups in a hunting rifle.

Many M7's respond well to a full length glass bedding with their think tubes.

FWIW I consistently get 2875 with 139gr Hornady SP's and 50 H4350 out of my 20" M7 7mm08.

I'd rather be me than a large deer were I so armed at an opportune moment. Mulies? no problem. Elk/Moose? Said combination is doable with that rig.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have to correct the original post in that I am fairly certain he meant to say that his father was on the PROPER side of 50 

Start with info provided by Plainsman and give the .25/06 serious consideration.

You won't be sorry.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple things, I purchased the 7mm-08 for my daughter and she handles it well. It is enough gun for anything she will be hunting. I looked at the .260 but compared factory ammo and prices. The .260 ran on average 20% higher.

Down the road I am going to be reloading for this gun. The 7mm gave me a few more options.

If your dad does not reload and has no plans to reload, you cannot go wrong with the .270 for what you are looking for. Any place that sells ammo will have .270 not the case with the .260!

Cost of Fed Classics in similar rounds will be at least $8.00 a box higher with the .260. For getting a rifle sight in and the barrel seasoned, most people will flinch less at the .270 ammo.

Recoil can be managed as well with a Limbsaver pad and low recoil ammo if that is an issue. My daughter felt the .270 had a bit sharper recoil than her 7mm but not a lot!

If hunting mulies my personal feeling is the .243 in factory ammo is a bit light. Good on goats, and prairie dogs, but as I said a bit light for my taste.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for all your info.... he thought about the 270 but i already have one and he does not want two of the same ino our collection... but i really do love that 270... it is edged out by my 243 cause i had it since i was a kid and i have done a lot to my 243... and have put lots of ammo through it


----------



## cliff (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey just bought a Ruger compact 260. I shot a box of Rem reduced recoil thru it and accuracy was under a inch a 100yards. I took that brass and neck sized it and put a 120 grain nos bt and got right at half inch groups at 100 yards. It doesn't kick either. I bought it for my 13 year old.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I own a 260 I have killed speed goats whitetail, and mulies, and elk with it with no probs. . whatever you do get a 24 inch barrel so you dont loose the fps


----------

